# Exhaust epic fail :-(



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

Decided to clean the inside of the miltek exhaust pipes.

Ordered some autosol and a cone cleaner off eBay that someone on here recommended (from Hong Kong!)

All ready to go










Looking like this inside



















Started with the autosol and cone. To be fair drill wasn't upto it so drafted in my dads old black and decker c1980's










After forever, more autosol, some degreaser, wire wool, more autosol it looked like this



















Que tears and tantrums :-(

Is the metal to far gone or am I just rubbish?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny B (Apr 14, 2010)

Did you de-contaminate the exhaust tips before starting? like de iron, de tar or clay.
This is a MINI GP that i used this method on.


It is just like paint. This should sort it out.


----------



## Streeto (Apr 3, 2008)

Looks too far gone to me...


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

Looks like the inside is a different metal which was never supposed to be polished. I'd be masking up the outer polished bits and spray some high temperature black paint in the rest.


----------



## sfs (Oct 26, 2009)

Doesn't look like it's chromed in there. Get some high temp black paint, mask off and spray the insides.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

sfs said:


> Doesn't look like it's chromed in there. Get some high temp black paint, mask off and spray the insides.


^^^^ Great idea.

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

sfs said:


> Doesn't look like it's chromed in there. Get some high temp black paint, mask off and spray the insides.


Thats exactly what I was gonna suggest....I like the mat-black look inside of a tail pipe.


----------



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

If you let them coke up for a few weeks it will leave the effect of matt paint anyway :lol:


----------



## Shredder (Oct 10, 2009)

You could try a stronger abrasive than Autosol, e.g. wet and dry paper. You could start by trying 400 grit (or possibly below if the metal is as pitted as it appears on the last photo) and tape the chrome up to protect it.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

I'd agree with the above and get them sprayed inside - will lift the look


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

Is it stainless steel?

If it is there's no reason for it not to be cleaned up quite nicely, try Oven Pride to get the carbon deposits off then may be polish with something more abrasive than Autosol


----------

